# Stromausfall Kann die Hadware schaden nehmen? Netzteil etc?



## Sparki92 (26. November 2013)

Hallo,

Die sache ist das irgendwie Gestern abend einfach mal der Strom weg war, warum auch immer irgendwas hat dafür gesorgt im haus.
Wir wissen auch nicht genau warum.

Und ich habe da Grad einfach eine Serie am PC geguckt.

Meine Frage war einfach kann die Hardware oder so irgend ein Schaden nehmen durch einen Normalen Stromaufall (kein Kurzschluss, oder überspannung)
sonder einfach Stromausfall.

Da es heute morgen wieder passiert ist das der Strom einfach weg war.
Mein PC läuft noch normal gab keine Probleme bis jetzt.

Aber würde es gerne wissen ob ich jetzt mehr aufpassen sollte das ich nicht so oft am PC bin solang das Problem noch besteht.
Will nicht das Irgendwas Kaputt geht 

Mein Sys ist relativ neu ein Jahr alt:

i7 3770k
16gb corsair vengeance.
asrock z77 pro3
Netzteil Bequiet 530 watt 80+
Seagate 1tb 7200rpm

Hab schon nachgegoogelt aber keine klare antwort gefunden manche sagen das die anderen das...
Hoffe jemand hat da ahnung 

Danke;D


----------



## _chiller_ (26. November 2013)

Ich denke da kommts aufs Netzteil an. Ein Markennetzteil wie dein Be Quiet besitzt viele Schutzschaltungen die z.B. bei einem Stromausfall deine restliche Hardware schützen sollten. Ein 20Euro Billig-Chinanetzteil besitzt keine solcher Schutzschaltungen, da könnte die Sache durchaus anders aussehen.


----------



## 3-way (26. November 2013)

Simuliere doch einfach mal einen Stromausfall indem du den Stecker aus der Dose ziehst. Funktioniert er danach noch? Dann hast du Glück gehabt


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2013)

Nein da passiert nichts.
Ein Stromausfall ist ja nichts anderes als wenn du den Resett Knopf am Case drückst oder den Start Button solange gedrückt hältst bis der Rechner abschaltet.
Außer dass Windows meckert weil es nicht heruntergefahren wurde passiert da gar nichts.


----------



## facopse (26. November 2013)

Bei einem Stromausfall kann dein PC zwar keinen mechanischen / elektronischen Schaden nehmen, allerdings kann es natürlich zu Datenverlusten kommen.
Also: Immer schön alles in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen abspeichern!

Anders sieht es aus, wenn es Spannungsspitzen gibt, die eben nicht selten mit Stromausfällen einhergehen.
In solchen Fällen ist es extrem wichtig, ein hochwertiges Netzteil verbaut zu haben. Denn nur hochwertige Markennetzteile haben entsprechende Schutzschaltungen, wie sie _chiller_ beschreibt, die die Hardware vor Spannungsspitzen schützen.
Ich hatte schon so einige Rechner von Kunden vor mir liegen, deren Hardware völlig unbrauchbar war und das noname-Netzteil verdächtig nach verbranntem Kunststoff stank...
Deshalb: Niemals von hohen Watt-Zahlen zum kleinen Preis blenden lassen und immer auf einen namhaften Hersteller achten! Wer billig kauft, zahlt in diesem Falle 10-fach.


----------



## locojens (26. November 2013)

Naja ...! Also ein Stromausfall kann schon Probleme bereiten. Wenn zum Beispiel Spannungsspitzen *1 auftreten wenn selbiger wieder eingeschaltet wird. Aber da dein "Sei Leise"-Netzteil eine OCP-Schutzschaltung hat brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen.

*1 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Überspannung_(Elektrotechnik)

Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2013)

Nö da passiert rein garnix, nur wenn das NT matschig ist von den Elkos her kann es sein das der Rechner nicht mehr starten könnte


----------



## Sparki92 (26. November 2013)

Oke gut das freut mich zu hören, will nicht das so ein Blöder Stromausfall 900 euro Schaden verursacht 

Beim Netzteil hab ich nicht gespart, da dachte ich mir schon das sich Qualität irgendwann auszahlt^^

Danke für die Antworten.^^


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2013)

Sparki92 schrieb:


> Beim Netzteil hab ich nicht gespart, da dachte ich mir schon das sich Qualität irgendwann auszahlt^^


 
Ja. Das zahlt sich aus. 
Die BeQuiet Netzteile brennen länger als der billige Schrott von MS Tech.


----------



## bingo88 (26. November 2013)

Ich sag mal, es hängt von der Art des Stromausfalls ab. Strom einfach weg ist - bis auf Datenverlust - eigentlich unkritisch. Gefährlicher wären Störungen, bei denen Spannungsspitzen entstehen können (das Netzteil benötigt dafür Schutzmaßnahmen, sonst gibt es Gegrilltes).

Wir hatten übrigens letzten Donnerstagabend einen Stromausfall, inklusive Flackern der Beleuchtung und so. Es hatte ein Großteil der Stadt betroffen, die Leute im Aldi gegenüber haben bestimmt doof geguckt... Naja, das war mal wieder eine günstige Gelegenheit die Notstromversorgung zu testen, schließlich war das ja auch erst der vierte oder fünfte Ausfall dieses Jahr


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2013)

Grundsätzlich:
Stromausfall durch Spannungsabfall ist für fast alle Komponenten ungefährlich.

Fast, weil es durchaus etwas gibt, das, in ungünstigen Fällen, beschädigt werden kann: Daten auf der HDD/SSD. Nämlich dann, wenn gerade auf die Daten zugegriffen wird und der Strom plötzlich weg ist, kann es schon vorkommen, dass einige Daten beschädigt worden sind.


----------



## bingo88 (26. November 2013)

Wie sieht denn das mit Frequenzstörungen aus? Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, wird ja primärseitig eigentlich nichts mit Trafos gemacht, sondern direkt gleichgerichtet, um dann mit höherer Frequenz einen Trafo zu befeuern (dann wieder gleichrichten und glätten).

Beispielsweise habe ich einen 230V Wechselrichter, der einen "modifizierten" Sinus ausgibt (Trapezwelle...) und das funktionierte bis jetzt mit Schaltnetzteilen ganz gut. Trafos mögen den aber gar nicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn das mit Frequenzstörungen aus? Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, wird ja primärseitig eigentlich nichts mit Trafos gemacht, sondern direkt gleichgerichtet, um dann mit höherer Frequenz einen Trafo zu befeuern (dann wieder gleichrichten und glätten).


 Nee, das ist nicht so. Bzw nur bei alten pPFC/noPFC Netzteilen.

Du hast da im Prinzip die PFC Stage vergessen. Die macht aber nicht viel mehr als die Spannung 'nen bisserl zu erhöhen. Ist vermutlich wohl 'nur' sowas wie 'nen Aufwärtswandler...
SPannung nach der PFC sind etwa 400V +/-50V. Üblich sind eher so 370-400V, manchmal auch etwas mehr. Erst danach wird mit relativ hoher Frequenz (z.B. 30kHz)...


----------



## bingo88 (26. November 2013)

Ja, stimmt PFC hab ich vergessen  Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, die Netzteile mit passiver PFC fiepten ein wenig bei Verwendung meines Wechselrichters, da musste also noch was sein. Aber grundsätzlich müssten Schaltnetzteile doch bezüglich Frequenzstörungen relativ robust sein, so im Vergleich zu Röhrenmonitor/-TV oder Elektromaschinen?


----------



## nbf (13. April 2021)

bei MSI kann man im bios einstelen was bei stromausfall passieren soll


----------



## True Monkey (13. April 2021)

nbf schrieb:


> bei MSI kann man im bios einstelen was bei stromausfall passieren soll



Auch 8 Jahre später ?....denn so alt ist dieser Thread


----------

